# Thought I would share my mounts



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

All the deer were done by Great Plains Taxidermy and TK Taxidermy.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great bucks


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the velvet


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Great looking mounts


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

Those are all really nice deer! Is it me or does it look like the deer in the third picture on the bottom blinked when you took the picture??


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, those are some great looking deer!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

very very nice :thumbs_up


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

Great mounts


----------

